# The TOOLIO From: REAL AVID



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

The TOOLIO
From: REAL AVID

Surfing again on the internet for unique and useful tools I came across such a tool from Real Avid. The name of this tool is the, Toolio. Made of durable nylon fiberglass and clad with rubberized grips making this a great and comfortable tool to work with on your bow and other jobs requiring such a tool.
The double end hex ball bits are forged of Rockwell 54 hardened steel which is similar to kitchen knife hardness fits any ¼” hex bit. You can even use the Toolio up to a 15 degree camber without slipping. Branded the next generation of bow tuner featuring a handy dandy belt clip holster and a bit holder that attaches to the Toolio.
So, next time you need a hex head set don’t buy something old and awkward check out the new “Toolio” from www.RealAvid.com.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting
MOABHunting.com


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

These guys were at the ATA show and had their product lines there. They have some awesome multi tools and knives that are very affordable with excellent quality, i couldn't help but order a few of their items just for myself!


----------

